# Shifter extension 6hp Evinrude



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

you could just extend the shifter by fabricating some aluminum and attaching to the shifter..........an "L" shape w/ a few degrees of slant to your liking....worked great on a 40hp


----------

